# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  30% e vizitoreve te forumitshqiptar nga Arabia Saudite???

## angmokio

*30% e vizitoreve te forumitshqiptar nga Arabia Saudite???*

Po beja nje kerkim ne alexa.com rreth forumit shqiptar dhe ajo qe me befasoi jashte mase ishte numri i vizitoreve nga arabia saudite. Afersisht 30% e atyre qe frekuentojne forumin shqiptar jane me banim ne arabine saudite. 

Si mund te shpjegohet nje fakt i tille? Ndonje ide?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

mos jane fut edhe shqiptaret e grecise ne arabine saudite?

----------


## angmokio

> mos jane fut edhe shqiptaret e grecise ne arabine saudite?


Nuk e dija qe banonin kaq shume shqiptare ne arabine saudite.

----------


## JuliusB

Haha paskan ik t gjith shqiptaret per xhihad  :perqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

> Si mund te shpjegohet nje fakt i tille? Ndonje ide?


Po kërkojnë tipa si puna e Nuh Musës dhe Ceni-1  :pa dhembe: 

Këtu gjënden me bollëk  :perqeshje:

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Po mire te pakten morem nje informacjon te hajrit..., tani edhe justifikohen shume ketu ne forum!
He na jepni me shume informime ne lidhje me shqiptaret ne harabistan...
Faleminderit

----------


## xfiles

ajo harta dhe ato statistika jane absolutisht te pasakta dhe absurde.
Nuk e di a eshte ndonje statistike futja kot apo dashakeqesi.

Albo mund te na informoje me mire per statistikat e vendeve nga vizitohet forumi, nuk eshte aspak e veshtire.

----------


## Albo

Alexa nuk raporton numrat ekzakte por hamendje pasi statistikat i mbledh ne baze te atyre qe perdorin programin e tyre te instaluar ne shfletues. Dhe numri i mesiperm deshmon qe ka shume "propagandues" te zellshem qe e kane instaluar ate program dhe vizitojne forumin shqiptar.

Nga vendet muslimane te botes qe vizitojne forumin shqiptar:

23. Turqia - 0.8% e vizitoreve.
27. Omani - 0.7% e vizitoreve.
30. Bosnja Herzegovina - 0.6% e vizitoreve.
42. Arabia Saudite - 0.3% e vizitoreve.
43. Emiratet e Bashkuara - 0.3% e vizitoreve.
44. Indonezia - 0.4% e vizitoreve.
42. Pakistani - 0.2% e vizitoreve.
...etj

Numri i pare ne liste eshte renditja sipas trafikut dhe numrat jane nga muaji i fundit.

Vizitore nga 122 shtete te botes vizitojne forumin shqiptar.

Albo

----------

user010 (01-02-2015)

----------


## angmokio

> Alexa nuk raporton numrat ekzakte por hamendje pasi statistikat i mbledh ne baze te atyre qe perdorin *programin* e tyre te instaluar ne shfletues. Dhe numri i mesiperm deshmon qe ka shume "propagandues" te zellshem qe e kane instaluar ate* program* dhe vizitojne forumin shqiptar.
> 
> Nga vendet muslimane te botes qe vizitojne forumin shqiptar:
> 
> 23. Turqia - 0.8% e vizitoreve.
> 27. Omani - 0.7% e vizitoreve.
> 30. Bosnja Herzegovina - 0.6% e vizitoreve.
> 42. Arabia Saudite - 0.3% e vizitoreve.
> 43. Emiratet e Bashkuara - 0.3% e vizitoreve.
> ...


Per c'fare programi behet fjale? Hamendesimi mund te jete 2-5% me pak a me teper por jo 1000% .

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Eshte gje e mire apo gje e keqe?!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## smokkie

Varet nga cfare ane e kap situaten.
Mire per disa, keq per disa.
Po te jete e vertete eshte gje e mire shume, i bie qe shume shqiptare punojne dhe jetojne dhe hyjne ne internet nga arabia.
Te nderrohet emri ne forumiarab.com dhe voila !

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## JuliusB

> Varet nga cfare ane e kap situaten.
> Mire per disa, keq per disa.
> Po te jete e vertete eshte gje e mire shume, i bie qe shume shqiptare punojne dhe jetojne dhe hyjne ne internet nga arabia.
> Te nderrohet emri ne forumiarab.com dhe voila !


Jo po ta quajme forumi amerikan apo gjerman meqe hyjne shume nga amerika dhe gjermania.
Sa palidhje.

----------


## Xinxerfilli

> Per c'fare programi behet fjale? Hamendesimi mund te jete 2-5% me pak a me teper por jo 1000% .


Programi eshte Alexa internet toolbar.

Informacioni i tyre fillimisht ka ardhur nga peroruesit e toolbarit si dhe nga websitet qe e kane instaluar Alexa script, por kohet e fundit kan filluar bejne hamendsime ne baze te trafikut te faqes dhe permbajtjes gje e cila sjell statistika teper te gabuara.

Ajo cka tregon statistikat e Alexes ne kte rast eshte se ky forum mbizotreohte nga Shqipja dhe muslimanet!

----------


## Telegrafisti

njerez jane edhe arabet.vllezerit tane.

----------


## Rrjeti

Me siguri "vizitorët nga Arabia Saudite" s´janë asgjë tjetër përveç se persona me siguri sllavët e jugut që përdorin softuerin për ndryshimin e IP (internet Protocol) numri të kompjutorit dhe e e regjistrojnë sikur vizitorët janë nga shtetet arabe.(Duke e manipuluar web browserin/ueb shfletuesin). Këta janë vetëm provokatorët sllav që mirren me punë të tilla. Provoni vet dhe binduni si funksionon ndryshimi i IP numrit të kompjtorit me këtë softuer:
http://www.hotspotshield.com/hide-ip-address
http://sourceforge.net/projects/changemyip/

----------


## BARAT

Une besoje se statistikat e alexa jane mese te rregullta. Shumica e antarve qe shkruajn ne kete forum i perkasin Arabis dhe xhihadit

----------


## Ceni-1

> Po kërkojnë tipa si puna e Nuh Musës dhe Ceni-1 
> 
> Këtu gjënden me bollëk


A e dine ti Wordless se njeriu me zemer sheh dhe jo me sy  ! Mjer per ata njerez qe ju kane semure zemrat e qe nuk shohin me zemrat  e tyre !

----------


## krenifr

EDHE MUA E CUDITSHME ME DUKET NE FAKT QE TE KETE KAQ SHUME VIZITORE NGA ARABIA SAUDITE ... ne fakt jo e cuditshme por thjesht e "pamundur" me pak fjale... :me kurore:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Etno3

Budallakina me brina ketoo ....ai qe shkon ne arabi  ose   ne  vatikan me u marr me doktrin fetare  se lodhe  qoken  me  lexu budallaqet e juve

----------


## legjenda12

edeh     nga   maqedonia   ka   shum   vizitor   ne   kete  forum   une  vi    nga  qytet  i   tetoves

----------

